# Napma



## RCastillo (Mar 2, 2004)

Anyone here a member? What can it really do for one, and is it worth it?

Thanks :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 2, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Anyone here a member? What can it really do for one, and is it worth it?
> 
> Thanks :asian:


I am not a member, yet I know there are some members here. From what I have heard, it is good. The name NAPMA stands for National Association of Professional Martial Artists. So, I am not sure what they would offer the part time club, versus the full time club??


Renegade? Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## lvwhitebir (Mar 3, 2004)

Both NAPMA and MAIA have a lot to offer.  The question is whether you want or need it.  I was a member of NAPMA for 4 years and just recently quit.  What I got was a wealth of information on running the school (such as info on selling gear, how to create instructors from students, how to manage billing), ad ideas as well as printer-ready ads, information on add-on programs, consultations/networking with other school owners from around the globe, etc.  

They don't tell you how to teach your style, give any sort of rank, or do student billing, but they help on the general running of the "business."  They also give advice on how to be a better instructor.  The cost is generally the tuition from one student per month (about $100).  I recommend them highly.

WhiteBirch


----------



## lifewise (Mar 9, 2004)

I have been a member of both the MAIA and NAPMA. Both organizations give you a great package of material which includes camera ready advertisements, business and promotional material. They also have videos in each. I found these videos of limited use though - basically they are to introduce or promote some other program or feature the organization has. The business advice, was well put together but much of it is irrelivant to Canadians. Also, since I have a business background, there was a lot of material that was common sense. 

I recommend MAIA over NAPMA. They were great to deal with and have in the past offered a free introductory package. (NAPMA requires you to purchase an introductory package before you start your monthly packages) MAIA packages are better IMHO. I also find their magazine or greater value. They are not just promoting more of their products, there is a good deal of dojo management content in the MAIA magazine.

Hope that is of some help.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Mar 11, 2004)

FYI, I recently found out that NAPMA is now owned by Century Martial Arts (which incidentally owns MAIA) due to a court settlement.  They still exist as a company with many of the key players still intact, but its future is rather uncertain.

I found this out through other NAPMA members, so I don't believe it to be gossip.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Rob Broad (Mar 11, 2004)

I was a memebr of NAPMA and found their info to be very good.  There is info in there to help anyone, especially in the book that comes with the intro kit.


----------



## cdhall (May 3, 2004)

I just noticed in the current (May 2004? I think CDT is on the cover) issue of BlackBelt that NAPMA has gone bankrupt but has been bought by Century. 

That seems to conflict with an earlier post. I will go look at the magazine again. I guess it is a good thing perhaps that I didn't spend a lot of money implementing their advice.

Fortunately, they gave me a complimentary subscription to their member magazine MAProfessional last year but they could not get it to me regularly. I thought that was a very bad sign. I think I got about 6 issues in 12-18months. They looked good on paper but I was very suspicious when they couldn't deliver their free magazine to me on a regular basis. Particularly since they were teasing me with it to get me to sign up.


----------



## lvwhitebir (May 4, 2004)

NAPMA was bought out by Century from some sort of court settlement.  It still exists as an organization though.  John Graden was forced down as president, so he's launched into other projects.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 15, 2004)

The best thing that comes in a NAPMA starter pack is the Book by John Graden, after you have it you can use anybodys monthly material to keep you going.

Did you decide to purchase one of the various Martial Arts business packs Richardo?


----------



## shinbushi (Nov 3, 2004)

anyone join www.martialartsteachers.com which was started by John Graden?


----------



## The Kai (Nov 4, 2004)

WWW.giveyourbeltsaway.com you mean??

T


----------

